# English Diansheng Cubes Page



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, just surfing the web:

http://www.85161568.com/eng/product.asp

Besides the "clasical" models selled by c4y (i don`t know anybody else) there seems to be several other models that came unassembly (several colors too). Someone knows, try or even knows where this cubes are selled?.

Thanks


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, "just surfing the web"? Nice find!



> Someone knows, try or even knows where this cubes are selled?


In the Philippines, they have white, pink and green. I've never seen black, purple, blue, or yellow Diansheng cubes before.
Edit: I looked at the black one closely and the pieces are shaped like the painted Diansheng


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 3, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> Wow, "just surfing the web"? Nice find!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, pretty confusing, the chinesse page of DS don`t show diy unassembld cubes and the colors, center and corner caps are different to white DS (painted or stickered).

i`m really interested in this cubes.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 3, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> Wow, "just surfing the web"? Nice find!
> Edit: I looked at the black one closely and the pieces are shaped like the stickered Diansheng


How is that bad? The stickered Type Es are MUCH MUCH better than the painted versions. Some people even say it's the best cube they've ever tried.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 3, 2008)

Lol I meant painted, not stickered.


----------



## toast (Nov 3, 2008)

:O I WANT THAT PURPLE CUBE.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 3, 2008)

If only they had a black painted version...
Wait! The unknown type cube I have looks like the stickered version!!!! 
But the screws are different.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Nov 3, 2008)

sry but ive never seen a joy or a diansheng cube before
so can anyone tell me the difference between then and your opinion on which ones better for speedsolving and one hand?


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 15, 2008)

There seems to changes in the page. 

Try this link now:

http://www.85161568.com/

They have a java cube to play with. I dont know what happen.


----------

